# Biken im Mosel-County



## Michael Night (23. Juli 2007)

Guden!
Ich hab hier in Treis schon ein paar Leute zum Biken. Wenn sich noch mehr finden würden, wäre es umso lustiger. Die Trails rund ums Dorf werden auch langweilig.
Also meldet euch für einen gemeinsamen Ride!


----------



## toncoc (23. Juli 2007)

Keegan schrieb:


> Guden!
> Ich hab hier in Treis schon ein paar Leute zum Biken. Wenn sich noch mehr finden würden, wäre es umso lustiger. Die Trails rund ums Dorf werden auch langweilig.
> Also meldet euch für einen gemeinsamen Ride!



frag doch mal den welsch vom bikestore treis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (24. Juli 2007)

Der Typ soll aber ein recht harter Brocken sein, hab ich gehört. War ein paar Mal in seinem Laden. Wenn er anfängt zu erzählen was er so macht, wird meine Raucherlunge noch kleiner als sie eh schon ist.

Vor ein paar Wochen meinte er auch dass er erst wieder aufs MTB steigt, wenn ihn das Straße fahren annervt.


----------



## toncoc (24. Juli 2007)

Keegan schrieb:


> Der Typ soll aber ein recht harter Brocken sein, hab ich gehört. War ein paar Mal in seinem Laden. Wenn er anfängt zu erzählen was er so macht, wird meine Raucherlunge noch kleiner als sie eh schon ist.
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen meinte er auch dass er erst wieder aufs MTB steigt, wenn ihn das Straße fahren annervt.



fährt der kein cross mehr?
na dann.

außerdem kennt der doch die leutz aus der gegend.


----------



## SPIRIT OF MOSEL (12. September 2008)

Michael Night schrieb:


> Guden!
> Ich hab hier in Treis schon ein paar Leute zum Biken. Wenn sich noch mehr finden würden, wäre es umso lustiger. Die Trails rund ums Dorf werden auch langweilig.
> Also meldet euch für einen gemeinsamen Ride!


 
Hallo!

du weisst schon, dass es "Michael Knight" und nicht Michael "Night" heisst oder?

Wie auch immer - zusammen biken gehen können wir gerne mal - ich suche immer Leute. Den Fahrradladen in Treis finde ich übrigens total überteuert und der Typ ist immer unfreundlich. Da lobe ich mir doch Canyon in Koblenz.
MFG


----------



## QUADRAL (22. September 2008)

Also endlich mal was richtig neues wäre echt mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## Michael Night (28. September 2008)

Moin!

Ja, dass mit meinem Namen ist mir auch vor ein paar Wochen erst aufgefallen. Muss mich mal bei den Forum-Schaffern melden dope.

Was haltet ihr denn vom nächsten Wochenende? Wetter ist mir grundsätzlich egal -strömender Regen muss nicht sein-.

Bis zum WE werde ich meine Erkältung wohl ausgesessen haben.


----------



## T!ll (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, bin von April bis Oktober fast jedes Wochenende in Burgen am Campingplatz Laguna und bin oft mit dem Bike unterwegs, habe schon 2 Mitfahrer aus Burgen gefunden, bin aber erst wieder ab April 09 in Burgen. Würde mich freuen wenn sich Leute für Touren finden würden 
Till


----------



## toncoc (14. Oktober 2008)

25.10 9:00 ab cochem unterhalb rewe-center
evtl. elztal, oder rund um cochem
ca. 60km/1200hm bis zu 70km/1500hm
wer dabei sein will kommt einfach, wer nicht, der nicht.


----------



## Reiler (16. Oktober 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> 25.10 9:00 ab cochem unterhalb rewe-center
> evtl. elztal, oder rund um cochem
> ca. 60km/1200hm bis zu 70km/1500hm
> wer dabei sein will kommt einfach, wer nicht, der nicht.




woher wußte ich dass ich den eintrag hier finde?!?!?


----------



## toncoc (17. Oktober 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> 25.10 9:00 ab cochem unterhalb rewe-center
> evtl. elztal, oder rund um cochem
> ca. 60km/1200hm bis zu 70km/1500hm
> wer dabei sein will kommt einfach, wer nicht, der nicht.



gecancelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

